# Flash photography?



## Trewin (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok so we're on a trip and iv photographed a couple geckos the last couple of nights, a stone gecko and a thick tailed using flash while getting macro shots. I realised i was probable making the poor lil guys blind, does it damage their eyes? And is their an alternative method of getting light in your photo?

I was thinking you could shine a torch on the animal until its eyes adjust before using flash, anyone else do this? Or jua use a torch instead of flash? Thanks


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm not sure mate, but I've used flash on an N. Laevissimus and he seemed to know where my finger was!


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 15, 2015)

if you drape different thicknesses of tissues over the flash you can vary the amount of light emitted to the subject, or if you don't mind spending a few bucks you can get a clip on diffuser that does the same job.  ...............Ron


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 15, 2015)

I've had some animals react to flashes, and others seem to be indifferent. If you're concerned about potential damage to their eyes, what you can do is shine a torch onto their face so that their pupils close up before the photo is taken. That way it will reduce the amount of light that enters the eye. You can also reduce the brightness s of the flash by using a lower f-stop and therefore having a shallower depth of field.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 16, 2015)

There is no evidence of flash light causing damage to reptilian eyes. In every Zoo, display reptiles are hit by thousand flash guns each year - they don't go blind or have impaired vision.


----------



## Dippy (Dec 18, 2015)

I have used flash on many of my Nephrurus species without issue in captivity but never on a wild specimine, I would assume that its the same either way. Interesting topic though


----------



## Trewin (Dec 18, 2015)

Alright thanks everyone!


----------

